# The Cultural Mandate and the Great Commission contra Neo-2k Replacement Theology



## mvdm (Apr 2, 2013)

An important address given at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary by Dr. Nelson Kloosterman

08 - The Cultural Mandate and the Great Commission - an Integrationist Model - SermonAudio.com


----------

